# [SOLVED] Quick gaming PC build(&lt;$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

My very good friend need a midrange gaming Desktop and After a few days of research i found a plan. first of all I don't want to do a complete build because I figure it wont be worth it. I think I found a computer that will do what he needs if i upgrade it though. SPECS on base PC:

_*Link*_:Micro Center - Gateway DX4860-UB33P Desktop Computer Refurbished PT.GCPP2.004
_*cost*_: $500 from microcenter.com (460 without tax)
_*Make*_: Gateway DX4860-UB33P
_*CPU*_: Intel Core i5-2320
_*RAM*_: 8 GB DDR3
_*Hard Drive*_: 1TB 5400 RPM

That is what im working with. Aswell as $200. With this $$$, I looked around and found:

A 650 watt power supply for $65 after promo code.

_*Link*_:Newegg.com - Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN 650W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

And of course the reason for that is: a good graphics card.(I hope...corrrect me if im wrong):

*Link*: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series GV-R685OC-1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

The prices: $500 desktop + $70 power supply + $140 GPU = good $700 gaming PC..._*
OR IS IT?
*_*
Please tell me if im crazy:banghead: or insane by thinking I can get away with it or if I am a very smart cookie:thumb:

*also would it be better doing this or just having him get this alienware x51 for the same price:(i3 6GB RAM etc.)
New Alienware X51 Mini HD Gaming Computer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

I can not recommend, with good conscience, any OEM PC primarily because of their use of lower quality parts. 
But, if that is the only option I'd go with anything but Alienware.
I also can not recommend an Antec PSU.
My best recommendation is to save up more money and build your own. For a little more you can build a very capable gaming PC.


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

Thanks for the reply. I alredy have a nice case in my basement so I just need the guts. Do you have any preassembled gaming PCs that would be better than the alienware?


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

how is this? good or bad?:

Newegg.com - iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme NE904i Desktop PC Intel Core i5 3570(3.40GHz) 8GB DDR3 500GB HDD Capacity NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

I would not reccomend that either, Due to no mention of the make of the power supply, 450W is certainly not enough to power that system for any length of time. and it has a very weak graphics card.

Can i suggest you take a look over our sticky,

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html



> $800.00 AMD System
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 @ $139.99
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

Look over our suggested build list where the above build is included: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Some of the prices are a little different but the pricing is in the general area.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

Building custom is a far and beyond a better choice, and we can help answer absolutely any questions you might have about the process. It's more cost-effective, sometimes even cheaper, and highly rewarding. And way less complicated than it might seem :smile:


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

I have done some more reasearch and this is what I came up with. have a look at these links?

Motherboard

CPU

PSU

GPU

Hard Drive

RAM

I already have a case. Please tell me if any parts would suck or if they wouldnt work together.

Thanks a lot


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

I can't seem to see any of the links. :S


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

sorry their up now


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

i forgot to delete the http://


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

If you are going to coverclock the cpu, then I would say no.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



Sysesc said:


> If you are going to coverclock the cpu, then I would say no.


Why? The 3570k has an unlocked multiplier which is what you want for overclocking. People are getting near 5 ghz out of that chip.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

I would go with Sapphire for an AMD GPU. Rest is good!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

Well, with gaming being the concern, there's some balance issues. You've selected a top gaming CPU, but matched it with a motherboard (H67) that can't overclock and a mid-ranged video card. The 6850 is an excellent card for the cost, but a balanced gaming computer should usually spend more on the GPU than the CPU, or at least about the same. Some options:

Choose this CPU instead:
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2310 Sandy Bridge 2.9GHz (3.2GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I52310
You'll get nearly the same performance out of this CPU as you would the Ivy Bridge 3570K, but spend $50 less. Part of the extra cost comes from the fact that the 3570K is unlocked, meaning it's completely overclockable. You could move that savings into the video card, though the budget doesn't really offer much of an upgrade besides the HD 6870.


Another option is to switch to an AMD platform:
Which would let you spend a lot more on the video card. The i5 is a better gaming processor, but with this build you won't see much difference. Not as much difference as getting the better video card, for sure. Sample, with some more recommendable brand selections:

CPU: Newegg.com - AMD FX-4170 Zambezi 4.2GHz (4.3GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4170FRGUBOX
Mobo: Newegg.com - ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS (this one actually CAN overclock  )
GPU: Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (11200-00-20G) (better brand, better design)
RAM: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL (equal quality, slightly cheaper)
PSU: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply (equal quality, slightly cheaper)
HDD: Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda Green ST1000DL002 1TB 5900 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Bare Drive -Bare Drive (better brand, cheaper too!)


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



toothman said:


> Well, with gaming being the concern, there's some balance issues. You've selected a top gaming CPU, but matched it with a motherboard (H67) that can't overclock and a mid-ranged video card. The 6850 is an excellent card for the cost, but a balanced gaming computer should usually spend more on the GPU than the CPU, or at least about the same. Some options:
> 
> Choose this CPU instead:
> Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2310 Sandy Bridge 2.9GHz (3.2GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I52310
> ...


well I dont want a 1 TB hard drive and its not cheaper. And the GPU doesnt have the best benchmarks for the price on PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards correct me if im wrong. could someone give me 2-3 more good videocard suggestions? thanks for the tip on the CPU ima use the i5 you linked. :dance: too many options:banghead: This is one I found that seemed good good: Newegg.com - EVGA 015-P3-1480-KR GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

is it? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

EVGA is top quality for Nvidia cards. However a GTX 580 will require a 750W PSU.

Edit: My bad, misread it. Also, consider the length of the cards and ensure you have enough space in your case.


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



helios19 said:


> EVGA is top quality for Nvidia cards. However a GTX 580 will require a 750W PSU.
> 
> Edit: My bad, misread it. Also, consider the length of the cards and ensure you have enough space in your case.


so does it reqire 750 or not becaude its crossed off im not sure. also I only have an average case with 2 fans and the card runs hot could that cause problems?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



R33NA said:


> well I dont want a 1 TB hard drive and its not cheaper.


my bad, same price while the sale lasts. I got that link confused with this WD 500gb that's cheaper:
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
^ regardless of which direction you go, this WD drive is a better choice than the HGST



R33NA said:


> And the GPU doesnt have the best benchmarks for the price on PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards correct me if im wrong.


Pay little attention to those benchmarks. Generally, the more expensive the video card, the worse the price/performance ratio. But Passmark isn't a very good guide to use for GPU selection. The most useful benchmarks are for the games you know you will play.

If you pick the cheaper i5 and the GTX 480 you'll have a very nice setup.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



R33NA said:


> so does it reqire 750 or not becaude its crossed off im not sure. also I only have an average case with 2 fans and the card runs hot could that cause problems?


Actually, yes. A minimum of a 750W PSU is required.

Also in terms of the case, if you got a 120mm exhaust fan in the top rear and another 120mm intake fan at the lower front, you should be set! :smile:


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



Amd_Man said:


> Why? The 3570k has an unlocked multiplier which is what you want for overclocking. People are getting near 5 ghz out of that chip.


The PSU posted in post #8 is not enough for an coverclock cpu.


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

Any good 750 watt power supplies you guys know of?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

This is what I have for 117 dollars. hows this look?

EVGA GTX 480 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - $220


ASUS P8H67-M PRO/CSM (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - $95


Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-750 750W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE certified - $110


 G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory - $47

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - $65

Intel Core i5-2310 Sandy Bridge 2.9GHz (3.2GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 - $180

Is any of this junk or would it not work together please tell me. If its good tell me too


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

RAM standard for the P8H67-M is DDR3 1333/1066.
I would go with the Corsair 750W for the same price:Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
If you mess with rebates you can get a $10 card back.


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

I seem to have found a better GPU is it?

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 11188-22-20G Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (OC Edition)

or is this?

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (11200-00-20G)

would one of these or the GTX 480 be best even though it runs hot and noisy...?

also what size power supply would I need on the 6950?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

The 480 is actually the best of the three, price/performance-wise. But will consume more power and generate more heat.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

The ATI's would require a 650W PSU.


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

so I could save money on the PSU, therefore boosting the price : performance ratio of the GPU with less heat and energy usage

wonder why I feel nerdy right now...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

A 650W will be about $20 cheaper than a 750W.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



R33NA said:


> so I could save money on the PSU, therefore boosting the price : performance ratio of the GPU with less heat and energy usage
> 
> wonder why I feel nerdy right now...


Just misread the promo, it's 20*%* off, not $20 off. That's $50 off on the 6950, bringing the price down to $200. _And_ you can save $20 on the PSU. That's your best deal right there.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



toothman said:


> Just misread the promo, it's 20*%* off, not $20 off. That's $50 off on the 6950, bringing the price down to $200. _And_ you can save $20 on the PSU. That's your best deal right there.


Sounds like a plan! :thumb:


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*



toothman said:


> Just misread the promo, it's 20*%* off, not $20 off. That's $50 off on the 6950, bringing the price down to $200. _And_ you can save $20 on the PSU. That's your best deal right there.


I knew it was 200 dollar and 20%. I might have typed it confsingly


----------



## R33NA (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Quick gaming PC build(<$700) from Gateway 4860-UB33P of just bay x51?*

Thanks a ton for all the great help. I will mark as solved now.

-Kevin


----------

